# [SOLVED] Outlook 2003 Deleting Messages Automatically



## Draxxis (Jan 11, 2008)

I am having an issue with Outlook 2003.. What happens is I click on an email to open it up and read it.. After I am done reading it, I hit the "X" in the upper right corner to close out the message, but not delete it.. Well when I do that, the message is completely erased from my computer.. It is not in the inbox, deleted, junk, etc.. I don't know where it is going, if it is even staying on my computer at all.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2003 Deleting Messages Automatically*

Sounds like you have a filter on that is only showing UNREAD messages. While in the inbox, click on VIEW>ARRANGE BY>CURRENT VIEW and make sure the unread messages option ISN'T selected.


----------



## Draxxis (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2003 Deleting Messages Automatically*

That was it!!!! Thank you so very very very much ray: It was my dad's computer and I was trying to figure it out while being 150 miles away. ray: thank you once again!


----------

